# heat press recommendation for rhinestones? Will they work on the curve of baseball caps?



## sjmetter (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am a custom rhinestone logo designer who is looking to add visors and baseball caps to my ladies shirts and childrens collection. I am a little worried about how well the hot fix designs will stick because of the curve of the cap and the seam in the middle. Some of my logos tend to be solid with stones, not just words or outlines, so this causes more concern. Also, I am looking for some input on a good (but not expensive) heat press that will get the job done w/o breaking the bank. 

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Custom rhinestone logo designer*

as you know for caps and visors you will need a cap press. I own a stahls auto...you can get different size platens...so what ever you buy I would suggest one that different size platens are available...sure makes it easier for what ever you are pressing


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Avoid hats that have the seam in the middle, you want to get 5 panel hats. The seam will mess up your stones no matter what press you use I have been making them for 3 years now and belive me I have messed up many designs because of the seam...Good Luck


----------



## sjmetter (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Alex,

Thanks so much for your reply. I would have never known about 5 panel caps. Is it okay for me to ask if you have a favorite vendor for these caps?

I gather you are in Miami. I was born and raised there and still have family in Hollywood. I now live in AZ and love the dry climate!

Thanks again,

Sandy


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I get my caps from Bodek & Rhodes they carry few try style #*2707* . What rhinestone machine do you have???


----------



## sjmetter (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the info Alex. I have a standard heat press to apply the stones to shirts. I think it is Knight.


----------



## Julienash (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
I have a heat press for t-shirts and a press for caps. If you want to discuss options I am more then happy to help.


----------

